# link to web site with on-line picture step by step guides



## kdes24uk (Jun 27, 2006)

Whilst I know this DW website has the BEST advice available - but I found this site that may be of interest to some

lots of step by step guides -

http://www.properautocare.com/problemsolving.html

Kev


----------



## ian_p (Sep 25, 2006)

Great find mate!!! tnx!!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent site, kit is so cheap in the U.S


----------

